# Job and Employment Tracking system



## valtea (Oct 1, 2005)

i have seen sites like naukri.com where ppl register for free, post theri resumes and look for job. And then the companies requiring employers an come to the site search for users and then call them for interview.

I have done some google on such type of portals and have found many (most are commercial version). Among them *www.softbizscripts.com/jobs-recruitment-script.php is a good one but its not free. 

Anyone knows of a good opensouce solution.


----------



## srijit (Oct 2, 2005)

mambo now known as Joomla had a module / component which allowed this. you had to manually search for jobs, but still if u setup categories etc right it could work  called jobline or something. try mamboportal.com


----------



## valtea (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks for the reply.... i have tried that and have tried a modules that came with Drupal too. Does not work satisfactorily. 

I have tried j2c good, but the free version does not have administration panel


----------



## firewall (Oct 4, 2005)

try this ::

*www.recruitment-agency-software.com/recruitment-agency-software-download.php

but if you realy serious with your job portal, go for a paid one or hire someone to do that.


----------



## valtea (Oct 4, 2005)

I have tried that too. Not as good as the paid ones. 

i'll see if i can add more features to it or else better to go for the paid ones. 

Any suggestion for the paid ones?


----------



## valtea (Dec 7, 2005)

I have got diesel job site and job2c Riped versions. Somewhat it seems not to work properly. i'll look at the codes. if anyone intrested contact me


----------

